
MPL – Modular Pipeline Library - maksimu
https://jenkins.io/blog/2019/01/08/mpl-modular-pipeline-library/
======
franchb
Is it worth switching from GitLab CI to Jenkins with MPL for a small data
engineering team (10 repos, 4 people)?

~~~
stevekemp2
Only if you're unhappy with what you have, and need something that is
available in jenkins and not gitlab ci

Me? I'd say no. Switching without specific reason is just busy-work..

